# Help with my cat



## rustydegras (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi. I had been living in Zamalek for the past two years and have a cat. I left Egypt for the summer with plans of returning. My housekeeper has been taking care of him. Due to current circumstances I am unable to return and am planning to get him back to the states.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

rustydegras said:


> Hi. I had been living in Zamalek for the past two years and have a cat. I left Egypt for the summer with plans of returning. My housekeeper has been taking care of him. Due to current circumstances I am unable to return and am planning to get him back to the states. In the mean time, I am looking for someone to take him in. Currently exploring options. Anyone interested?


As you are not a permanent resident in egypt would it not have been a good idea to get your cat a passport when you first got him....so many animals end up on the streets of egypt because ex-pats abandon them when they return to their homeland.


----------



## rustydegras (Feb 6, 2012)

I had every intention of him coming back to the states with me when I finished my contract (which I unfortunately had to terminate prematurely this summer). His vaccines and paperwork are valid for travel to the states. I am just having a hard time getting him here.


----------



## rustydegras (Feb 6, 2012)

hurghadapat said:


> As you are not a permanent resident in egypt would it not have been a good idea to get your cat a passport when you first got him....so many animals end up on the streets of egypt because ex-pats abandon them when they return to their homeland.


I agree with you and wish I had sent him back with my Dad when he was visiting me in Cairo in the spring. Without sufficient warning I had to fly through the UK on my way back to the states and did not have the proper blood tests for his UK entry. The events over the summer prevented me from retrieving him as planned. 

I have someone who will most likely be able to bring him to the states in November. It is this interval between now and then that I am trying to sort out.


----------



## rustydegras (Feb 6, 2012)

Update: I have found a way to get him here even earlier, in October!


----------



## rustydegras (Feb 6, 2012)

update: Good News. I have got him a spot on a flight from Cairo to NYC via the Egyptian Mau Rescue Organization. Roughly $400.


----------



## clatham (Jan 25, 2012)

*Cats fr Cairo to US*



rustydegras said:


> update: Good News. I have got him a spot on a flight from Cairo to NYC via the Egyptian Mau Rescue Organization. Roughly $400.


I am in a similar situation and need some guidance. Evacuated July 5th from Cairo, I am a US citizen, our kittens being cared for by our housekeeper and want to ship them from Cairo to US. My husband's employer told us a US passport holder must present them at the airport to send them to us in the states. Is this accurate? 

Our housekeeper can obtain the health cert, all the shots are up to date, we just need to arrange their transport. Should I try calling EgyptAir? We have no return date in sight so we want them sent to us here in the US and we will keep them here.

Maybe Maiden can provide some info? I know the shelter arranges transport for pets and might be familiar with this process. Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

clatham said:


> I am in a similar situation and need some guidance. Evacuated July 5th from Cairo, I am a US citizen, our kittens being cared for by our housekeeper and want to ship them from Cairo to US. My husband's employer told us a US passport holder must present them at the airport to send them to us in the states. Is this accurate?
> 
> Our housekeeper can obtain the health cert, all the shots are up to date, we just need to arrange their transport. Should I try calling EgyptAir? We have no return date in sight so we want them sent to us here in the US and we will keep them here.
> 
> Maybe Maiden can provide some info? I know the shelter arranges transport for pets and might be familiar with this process. Thanks.




No it is not accurate, animals are sent overseas all the time however it is much easier and cheaper if you have a flight parent, someone who will check the animal in and then collect it from customs.. there are actually dedicated people in Egypt who will sort it all out for you, I will try and get you a contact name ,


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

clatham said:


> I am in a similar situation and need some guidance. Evacuated July 5th from Cairo, I am a US citizen, our kittens being cared for by our housekeeper and want to ship them from Cairo to US. My husband's employer told us a US passport holder must present them at the airport to send them to us in the states. Is this accurate?
> 
> Our housekeeper can obtain the health cert, all the shots are up to date, we just need to arrange their transport. Should I try calling EgyptAir? We have no return date in sight so we want them sent to us here in the US and we will keep them here.
> 
> Maybe Maiden can provide some info? I know the shelter arranges transport for pets and might be familiar with this process. Thanks.


This is an agent in Cairo who can arrange everything for you....he comes highly recommended by people who have used him.

He can be contacted by [email protected]


----------

